# What's a good amp for around $400 or less?



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Looking for something that can be used at home and to gig with (anywhere up to 25W?). Something that sounds nice clean and I can add pedals to. Around $300-$425. 

Suggestions?

Maybe some suggestions of new amps that I can buy in a store and save shipping and duties from the US? Unless, somebody has something they can ship within Canada. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe a traynor of some sort?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

pickslide said:


> Looking for something that can be used at home and to gig with (anywhere up to 25W?). Something that sounds nice clean and I can add pedals to. Around $300-$425.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with a Peavey Classic 30.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody play a crate v1512?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

used classic 30 will suit your needs.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Roland Cube30 has FX + 9 amp models, tuner & clean .
Fender G-Dec 30 is fun too.
Traynor TTM30 is basic but only 8" speaker.
Save up a few hundred more & get something better like a Peavey ValveKing.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?nCategory=952&nLevel=4


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Anybody play a crate v1512?


I have it,s big brother the VFX5112, I love it....great tones and reliability.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Has already been said, but +1 to the used Peavey Classic 30.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I keep hearing the Crate V series and Peavey Classic being mentioned. I also hear about the Fender Pro Jr and Blues Jr. I guess for the money, there is not much better than all of those above. 

Thanks


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Either a used Traynor YCV series or Peavey Classic 30 are great amps in that price range. You might have a little harder time finding a Traynor YCV for $400, but I do seem them around in the $400-450 price range used.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I needed an amp I could drop at a friend's place for jamming once in awhile in Edmonton, I picked up a Hartke mini stack (Piggy Back) from Sak's in Calgary, it was right around $400. I think Axe has them at that price too, at least they did.

I gotta say, I am pleasantly surprised with what I thought would be a cheap amp. Try one out. 60 watt, tube on the pre, 4-8" speakers (but I figure from Hartke they prob won't explode too easily) not great at cleans but nice crunchy.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Vox AD50VT is a nice one, has 11 DSP type features driven by a 12ax7 or EL34 tube

Daniel


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, Peavey Classic30 would be my recommendation as well. You can find them used for anywhere from 3-400 dollars. Great little amp.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

acdc54_caddy62 said:


> Vox AD50VT is a nice one, has 11 DSP type features driven by a 12ax7 or EL34 tube
> 
> Daniel


I don't think the Valvetronix amps would use an EL34. They only have one tube in them, a preamp tube.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ohh sorry about that. Kinda just went off by memory on that one


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have been reading a lot of good things about those new little Fender Chamapion 600s. I think I will go try one out and for the price $220 tax included, I think it is worth having.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You are pretty limited with that Champion. First by the wattage, and second by the fact that it has a 6" speaker. People can disagree, but I rarely hear 8" speakers I can stand never mind 6". The soundclips I have heard of it were pretty brutal, and it's likely mainly due to the speaker.

The Champion really doesn't compare to any of the other amps in the thread. It's more of a practice amp.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yes I agree. It is just for practice....sounds pretty good though.


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

Any recommendations for a bedroom amp that takes well to pedals? I'm considering the Fender Champion 600, maybe the Crate v58 or 8w Palomino. If it weren't for my living in a condo, I'd just get a Classic 30.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

OutofElement said:


> Any recommendations for a bedroom amp that takes well to pedals? I'm considering the Fender Champion 600, maybe the Crate v58 or 8w Palomino. If it weren't for my living in a condo, I'd just get a Classic 30.


Find a used Fender Pro Jr.


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Find a used Fender Pro Jr.


From what I'm reading, the amp takes a bit of modification to get rid of noise issues. I'd rather save myself the trouble and get an amp that sounds great out of the box. I appreciate the recommendation, still. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

OutofElement said:


> From what I'm reading, the amp takes a bit of modification to get rid of noise issues. I'd rather save myself the trouble and get an amp that sounds great out of the box. I appreciate the recommendation, still. :food-smiley-004:


I never had any noise issues with mine.


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I never had any noise issues with mine.


Alright, I guess I'm best off heading to a store and trying one out on the spot. Reviews/user opinions seem to be all over the place. I'm still concerned about the volume. I know I'm going to want those overdriven tones, but 15W out of a tube amp is still quite a bit of volume for a condo (I should've noted earlier it's a condo bedroom, haha).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya you probably should have mentioned that part.

If you are in a condo and have to play quietly, I'd seriously suggest looking at options beyond a tube amp. Vox Valvetronix and Roland Cubes are perfect for those kind of situations.

If you have to keep a tube amp whisper quiet to play, there is really no point in owning it. Amps like the Roland Cube sound really good and are super cheap. Which makes it feasible to own one of them for practice, and another larger amp for gigging/jamming.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...again, i cannot recommend the vox da5 highly enough, _especially_ for playing in a condo.

-dh


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

Blargh. I was thinking of the ADVT30 or a Cube 30X... but then the skreddy mayo pedal I bought would go to waste! 

I'll figure something out...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I was under the asumption you were going to use pedals to get your gain/breakup. If not, the Pro Jr is definately too loud.

If you are using pedals it's a great clean palette at lower volumes.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

OutofElement said:


> Blargh. I was thinking of the ADVT30 or a Cube 30X... but then the skreddy mayo pedal I bought would go to waste!
> 
> I'll figure something out...



You really don't even need that much power. A Cube 30, an AD15, or the amp that Jeff suggested are more then enough for use in your condo. As mentioned, any of those 3 amps are so cheap that you use one as your practice amp, and buy a bigger amp for gigging. 

They are great sounding amps, especially at 'practice' volumes. Everyone loves the tone of a tube amp, but they just aren't practical for every situation. Modeling amps are ideal for situations where you have to play quietly.

You could also put up a WTB ad on Craigslist or Kijiji and get one for even cheaper.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> They are great sounding amps, especially at 'practice' volumes. Everyone loves the tone of a tube amp, but they just aren't practical for every situation. Modeling amps are ideal for situations where you have to play quietly.


Quoted for truth.

It's a real shame, but this seems to be the consensus...I'd love to have a (really ) low watt tube amp to use a low volumes, but it looks like a modeling amp like the DA5 is the way to go.

Shame, I really love the sound of an overdriven tube amp...just can't justify it in my circumstances.

Some day, a 1W or less boutique tube amp will be mine!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> It's a real shame, but this seems to be the consensus...I'd love to have a (really ) low watt tube amp to use a low volumes, but it looks like a modeling amp like the DA5 is the way to go.
> 
> ...



Well you can always have a look here: http://www.jcayer.com/bricolages/amplisopht.htm (sorry it's in french)

But I took the idea from here: 
http://www.sophtamps.ca/mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=26&Itemid=38

(you can surf thru his web site (sophtamp) , there are lots of interesting projects)

This tube amp is under 1 Watt. I built it for fun. The sound is not so bad, but not so versatile. i.e you only have some kind of overdriven sound.

The tubes used in the project are the same tubes that they used in the cars radios of another era :wink: and I bought them at the tubestore (see banner on top of this page :wink: )

Hope this can help,

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> You really don't even need that much power. A Cube 30, an AD15, or the amp that Jeff suggested are more then enough for use in your condo. As mentioned, any of those 3 amps are so cheap that you use one as your practice amp, and buy a bigger amp for gigging.
> 
> They are great sounding amps, especially at 'practice' volumes. Everyone loves the tone of a tube amp, but they just aren't practical for every situation. Modeling amps are ideal for situations where you have to play quietly.
> 
> You could also put up a WTB ad on Craigslist or Kijiji and get one for even cheaper.


I'll probably go with the Champ 600. It's cheap, gives me some sort of tube sound, and should take better to pedals than my Vox Pathfinder.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Champion has a 6" speaker in it though, and the clips I have heard are BRUTAL. Just because it's a tube amp, it doesn't mean it's better.

While the Vox Pathfinder is a solid state amp, it's one of the best sounding amps I have heard never mind best sounding solid state amps. I am sure others here will agree with me, and that is why the get raved about on review sites like Harmony Central as well ( http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/VOX/Pathfinder+15R/10/1). You are better off with a GREAT sounding solid state amp, then a cheaply made poor sounding tube.

Not trying to make your head explode or anything. It just seems like you are shopping for something you might not even need.


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The Champion has a 6" speaker in it though, and the clips I have heard are BRUTAL. Just because it's a tube amp, it doesn't mean it's better.
> 
> While the Vox Pathfinder is a solid state amp, it's one of the best sounding amps I have heard never mind best sounding solid state amps. I am sure others here will agree with me, and that is why the get raved about on review sites like Harmony Central as well ( http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/VOX/Pathfinder+15R/10/1). You are better off with a GREAT sounding solid state amp, then a cheaply made poor sounding tube.
> 
> Not trying to make your head explode or anything. It just seems like you are shopping for something you might not even need.


I love the Pathfinder's clean tones, but put a pedal or turn up the gain and everything goes to shit. From everything I've researched (HC user reviews, forum feedback), it seems a Roland or Vox modeling/hybrid amp would suit my purposes best, but I just can't help but be intrigued by the much-praised tube sound. Also, as I mentioned before, I don't think modeling amps mix well with pedals. 

Of course, I will TRY the darn thing before I drop any cash on it, so if it winds up sounding like poop I'll look for an alternative. I truly appreciate everyone's input, thanks a bunch.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

OutofElement said:


> I love the Pathfinder's clean tones, but put a pedal or turn up the gain and everything goes to shit. From everything I've researched (HC user reviews, forum feedback), it seems a Roland or Vox modeling/hybrid amp would suit my purposes best, but I just can't help but be intrigued by the much-praised tube sound. Also, as I mentioned before, I don't think modeling amps mix well with pedals.
> Of course, I will TRY the darn thing before I drop any cash on it, so if it winds up sounding like poop I'll look for an alternative. I truly appreciate everyone's input, thanks a bunch.


...if you're going to be using pedals then, yes, you should probably look at the new epiphone line of low-wattage tube amps. you may also want to check out the tech 21 trademark 10. solid state with analog (not digital) modelling, and i believe it takes well to pedals.

sounds like you're intrigued by the inherent potential of tubes, though. take a look at the small epiphone combos. you might even have a blast modding them with different tubes and other upgraded components.

-dh


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...if you're going to be using pedals then, yes, you should probably look at the new epiphone line of low-wattage tube amps. you may also want to check out the tech 21 trademark 10. solid state with analog (not digital) modelling, and i believe it takes well to pedals.
> 
> sounds like you're intrigued by the inherent potential of tubes, though. take a look at the small epiphone combos. you might even have a blast modding them with different tubes and other upgraded components.
> 
> -dh


I was pretty interested in the Valve Jr a little while ago, but for some reason I never see it at the store I go to. From the many clips I've heard I find it a bit darker than I like, although hearing clips never compares to hearing an amp live . My friend and I will be bouncing from store to store on the weekend - he's a newbie looking for an acoustic guitar - so I'll use the chance to test out a bunch of amps.


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

Dropped by Steve's Music Store in Toronto today and got a chance to hear a Peavey Royal 8, Fender Champ 600, Crate v15 and Roland Cube 30X. 

The Champ has nice cleans - not sparkley, but a full and pleasing sound. At max volume it breaks up a bit, but just a bit, so it doesn't provide any OD crunch (which is entirely expected; it's a no-frills, entry-level practice amp). Its biggest fault is speaker rattle - at higher volumes it was noticeably distracting, even in a room full of chatter and other players mucking about. It was bad enough to make me lose interest in the amp completely. I haven't heard anyone else complain about this, so maybe that particular amp was cruddy. 

I found the Peavey more versatile and louder than the fender, but darker and grittier. It sounded a bit muddy cranked, which was a turn-off, but fiddling with the knobs a bit provided some very usable tones. Compared to the Champ, the speaker rattle was minimal. It does have a bigger speaker, maybe that's why. I really don't know enough about amps to say, though. What I do know is that, even at 8 watts, this thing was too loud. 

The Cube surprised the hell out of me, it's a very good modeling amp with fun effects. It really deserves the praise its been getting, being as full-featured as it is. I was ready to take one home, but the salesman wasn't giving me the deal I wanted (hoping he'd waive the taxes), so I walked out.

While the sales guy was demo'ing the Champ and Royal 8 for me, a nearby customer was messing around with a Crate V1512T. It sounded pretty damn nice to me! It's a shame I can't use a 15-watter, but now I'm quite interested in hearing a V58. If it sounds similar to the V1512T, it's right up my alley, although it's a bit pricier than other low-watt amps. 

Other than that, I'd still like to hear a Vox AD30VT and Epiphone Valve Jr. Steve's didn't have any - I don't think they've ever stocked the Epiphone amps. Anyway, there's my trip to the store. Thanks for reading.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Go see Paul at the Guitar Shop in Port Credit..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I had the same rattling problem with my Champ which made me return it. I guess it is not that uncommon.


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the Blues Jr. would do the trick for you and you can get them for under $400 used.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

small condo amp? anyone tried a Pignose?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Vox AD30VT or AD50VT is a very nice little modeling amp. I have the 50 w version and I have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

AllThumbs said:


> I think the Blues Jr. would do the trick for you and you can get them for under $400 used.


If an 8-watt tube amp is too loud for my place, 15-watts is far too much. Believe me, if noise factor wasn't an issue, I would absolutely go for the Blues Jr. SS is the best option for me until I move out. I still want to hear a Crate V58 or V8 Palomino, though.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

If you want something little but really rocking I suggest you the smokey amp. I'm pretty sure you will have many fun with it and the price is really cheap ! Look at the video it's really amazing what you can do with that little beast !

http://www.smokeyamps.com/

Rock on !!


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

I wound up buying a '74 Vibro Champ with a replacement Weber speaker. Cost about $320, should get it next week. The neighbours'll live.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a good cond. drip-edge Fender Princeton (silverface, non-reverb), all tube, ptp, replaced PT, 10" speaker, some replaced pots. Had a great soulful clean tone for home use and with an OD pedal sang sweetly. Got it for around $400.

Vibro-champ mentioned above would be a good choice too.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

OutofElement said:


> If an 8-watt tube amp is too loud for my place, 15-watts is far too much. Believe me, if noise factor wasn't an issue, I would absolutely go for the Blues Jr. SS is the best option for me until I move out. I still want to hear a Crate V58 or V8 Palomino, though.



...i've been reading some positive feedback on the new fender champion 600:

http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=2330100000

-dh


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i've been reading some positive feedback on the new fender champion 600:
> 
> http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=2330100000
> 
> -dh


I didn't care for the buzzy speaker. The tone was definitely there, though. I imagine after a couple of upgrades it could sound pretty awesome, but I didn't want to bother with that process.

I received the amp yesterday, but haven't had the chance to do anything with it besides install the tubes. I'll try it out when I get home from work.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...looks like you made an excellent choice!

-dh


----------



## OutofElement (Mar 24, 2006)

We'll see in a few hours!

Edit: The thing sounds pretty darn good. It's loud, but manageable. It didn't take as well to my pedal as I thought it would, but that's ok. I'm loving this tone, it's a much more vivid sound compared to solid state. Now to find an OD pedal that won't break the bank. Recommendations? Bad Monkey? Boss DS-1?

Another interesting observation is that my cheapo Peavey Reactor Tele copy sounds better to me than the Edwards LP Custom copy I ordered from Japan. I love how Les Pauls *look*, but it seems I may wind up being a single coil guy...


----------

